# Help me pimp a 2011 Specialized Hardrock to impress this girl!



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, I know, before anyone says it, I know if I really wanted to impress her I'd get her a Stumpjumper. But hey, I scored this on Craigslist for...are you ready...$150! There are a few scuff marks and scratches but nothing that makes the bike look too banged up. Plus side is that it's perfectly rideable as it is. Still, I want to build it up a bit for a potential girlfriend *giggle* who said she'd be interested in mountain biking. I told her I have a bike she can use (I currently have 7 now counting this new addition). She said she used to ride BMX bikes and had this Diamondback that she really liked a lot. It's kinda hard to believe that she was into BMX bikes at all as she's all woman *swooons* and very feminine *faints*. 

Anyway, I don't want to spend loads of money on upgrades but am willing to spend some money to make it lighter, better, and prettier. I'm using stuff from my parts bin and scouring CL and Ebay for deals. So far I've cleaned up the bike a bit and dismantled a number of parts. The V-brakes are out. Got a set of BB5 w/ G2 rotors to put on. The stock Alex wheels are gone and I have a set of Mavix X117 and DT Swiss 430 disc wheels with Michelin Wild Racer and Specialized Fast Track LK tires to replace them. I'm going to pick up a Tora Air fork to replace the ugly and heavy Suntour fork. I was not aware just how heavy the steel bar was until I took them off. That thing is heavy! I'm deciding on whether to use my Sette carbon riser or a Bontrager Lite flat bar.

I'm keeping the original drivetrain system, as they work fine and are not that bad. Besides, I don't want to spend money on these parts. Also keeping the stem, saddle, and seat post w/ clamp. 

The bike is black and (light) gray, and I'm going to add....wait for it...PINK parts! Because I know she likes pink. So far I've ordered pink Wellgo Faceoff pedals, skewers, lock-on grips with pink lock rings, and water bottle cage.

I'm still looking for a pink 34.9-35mm seatpost clamp and deciding if I should get a pink headset cap and one 5mm spacer to complete the look.

Overall the bike is really nice and light. I've never been a big fan of the HR, but I'm digging the geometry of the newer models. It sort of reminds me of my '07 RH.

Am I doing this right? What other parts can I add pink to? I don't want to overdo it. A nice subtle touch of pink is what I'm looking to get.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think the pink bits you've gotten sound nice! Have you checked out Purely Custom? They have all kinds of pink bits you can accessorize with. Have you checked out what others have done on some of the other threads on here? Anyway, the cool thing about Purely Custom is that you can customize the headset cap which might be a nice touch. You are going to have to post pics when done!


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks, Petey, for the PC suggestion! I've heard of them before but always thought their stuff to be a bit pricey. Wow, looks like they have some parts decently priced. They carry a 35mm seatpost clamp with Ti bolt for $15! Looks just like The Woodman clamp I have, but cheaper! I had considered the Salsa Lip Lock but never quite liked the style. 

She doesn't know I'm doing this, but when it's ready I'll suggest a ride and say that I have a bike she can use and that I'll make it pretty for her and ta-da. She'll loive me forever. LOL!

If it turns out she likes it then I'll give her the bike. If not then it'll be my "guest" bike and my guy friends will have to deal with the pink. I'd totally rock this bike with pink accents! 

Think I got a good deal on this. It has a bunch of scuff marks but not totally scratched up. Shifts smoothly.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

you should post pics of it now! Sound like the minor touches of pink will go well with black.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Oooh, the pink Xpedo Faceoff pedals came in yesterday and they look totally pimp! I couldn't help admiring it. I couldn't resist a Race Face Evolve low riser bar on Craigslist for $15, so I bought it. It'll go well with the RF sticker I put on the bike's top tube to cover some light scratches. Also picked up a RS Tora 318 Air Solo fork in gray, which will match the bike's black/gray color scheme. Waiting for the pink skewers, Woodman seatpost clamp, lock-on grips, and headset spacer.

I went out with her the other night and the bike topic came up, and I dropped the news that I'm building her a bike. I knew she liked pink, but I still asked her what color does she like. She wants something like her old Diamondback, which was flourescent pink, blue, and black. I said what about girlie pink? She said hot pink looks better. She doesn't know I have parts ordered already. But even if I knew in advance, there is hardly any hot pink components. All are girlie pink, as in the CK headset pink.

I think she'll like it once it's done. She's not ridden a bike in a long time and was a bit concerned about getting back on. I told her it'll come back.

Bike's coming together. Yesterday I grappled with the V-brake stud posts. What a PITA to remove, but I got them out. Pics to come.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

get the frame and fork powder coated in pink for about 80 bucks


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Was in a lbs over the weekend, A women was picking up a fully custom built titanium 29er which was completely festooned with pink matchy bits. Everything from the cable housings, Chris King hubs, to the spoke nipples amongst other things were pink. Gotta admit im a dude and I thought the bike looked sick! lol Gotta say she mustve spent some major coin on that thing!


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

gota go with pink chain ring bolts


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's an update on Project Pink. It's a 2011 Specialized Hardrock. Upgraded the brakes from cheapo V-brakes to Avid BB5 and the cheapo Suntour fork to a RS Tora Solo Air and the Alex wheelset to DT Swiss w/ Specialized Stout hub up front and Mavic X117 w/ Shimano 475 hub in back. I didn't want to overdo the pink theme, so I didn't go with pink cable housing or pink seat--didn't want it to look too girly. It was kind of hard to get all the pink shades to match. It was also a budget build too. So what do y'all think?

Stripped some parts out and here's the frame with original drive system intact. May upgrade the crankset later.









These pedals are super sexy!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice work my friend. 
I was thinking like some others, to get it repainted. A Nice Kelly green, and on the down tube where it says specialized, her name in pink cursive letters. 

But, what you've done looks good! She'll be happy.

I haven't seen a Rock Hopper lately. I din't know the frames were so cool looking now.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks, smilinsteve! A custom paint job with her name on it would make her gush.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

CyclesnIPAs said:


> Was in a lbs over the weekend, A women was picking up a fully custom built titanium 29er which was completely festooned with pink matchy bits. Everything from the cable housings, Chris King hubs, to the spoke nipples amongst other things were pink. Gotta admit im a dude and I thought the bike looked sick! lol Gotta say she mustve spent some major coin on that thing!


Yeah, I agree. I'd ride that any day.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice job! I'd be happy if someone did that for me. Very cool.


----------

